
Find Big Mail: Have you run out of space for your Gmail account? - bjonathan
http://findbigmail.com/
======
petervandijck
Alternatively, <https://www.google.com/accounts/PurchaseStorage?hl=en>

5$/year will get you 20Gb extra. That's a pretty good deal.

~~~
eli
Yet, oddly, you can't do this with Gmail for Domains. Your only option there
is to upgrade _everyone_ in the domain to premium at $50/person/year

------
wccrawford
I haven't, but I've used more than I care to.

However... I am NOT giving someone else access to my account. That's crazy.

~~~
lt
I found the link to check my OAuth token and was surprised who already had
access to my account:

<https://www.google.com/accounts/IssuedAuthSubTokens>

------
mcantor
I can't put a finger on why, but it bothers me how many businesses, websites
and services are built to address a _very_ specific deficiency in a _single_
product. It's like the company whose product specifically exists to output
Balsamiq mockups to HTML. It just seems... dumb.

------
philwelch
2004: Who the hell is ever going to need 1 GB of email?

2010: 7 GB of email is _not enough anymore_!!

~~~
krishna2
Well, even long ago, a lot thought 640KB ought to be enough for everybody. ;)

[although mis-attributed - but nevertheless makes a good joke].

------
poops
So they send you an email with a report, yet your mailbox is full and you
can't receive emails?

~~~
eitally
When you exceed your quota you can still receive, just not send (at least for
some period of time).

------
nathanh
Alternatively, connect a mail client to your Gmail by IMAP, go to the "All
Mail" folder, and sort by size.

I just did this with Thunderbird, and it took ~30 min to download the headers
of 33k+ messages.

